# Salsa Time.



## swillologist (Aug 7, 2007)

Mother and I made salsa last night. Mother did most of it. 









She got this batch a little to warm for her taste. I don't see a problem with it, just about right. So we will be making another batch. We will probably have to make a couple of more batches for the kids.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 7, 2007)

Could you Post the recipe please...always nice to see others ideas and opions....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lmcirig (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2007)

That looks great Swill, melt in some cream cheese and we'll have a fiesta!


----------



## swillologist (Aug 7, 2007)

This how mother makes it.


20 cups. cooked skinned tomatoes
8 cups chopped onions
3 green peppers
7 yellow banana peppers
5-8 jalapeño peppers
5 cloves garlic
1 1/4 cups sugar
4 tablespoons chili powder
4 teaspoons red pepper
5 tablespoons salt
2 1/2 cups white vinegar
Put everything into large pot and cook until peppers are tender. Can in pints or quarts. Process in water bath for 15 minutes. This time may vary with altitude. 


That is the way we do it. This recipe calls for corn starch to thicken it with but we find that it makes it to thick. It makes it about like jelly. So we don't use any. *Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Swill...Kind of like my Salsa...you use what you have.


I put a can or two of Tomato Paste to thicken mine up a bit. This year I got some Chipolte Chili Powder and anxious to try it in some Salsa.


Today I took a pint of last years Salsa, put some chipolte powder in it, some cooked sweet corn, a small can of black beans [drained] and some fresh chopped tomato...It was a nice change....a new treat for us'in's.
Guess the possibilities are endless.....waiting for the main crop of tomatoes to come on, meanwhile the main crop of sweetcorn is just perfect....going to have to take a day and freeze some up....made pickled beets today and watered flowers...Poor dears are pretty pathetic.


----------



## swillologist (Aug 7, 2007)

Got a nice rain tonight. I don't know if it is finished yet but we have 1.07 inches so far. 
We're on our third batch of corn. so far we have put up 49 quarts.
The tomatoes are really kicking in here. We picked 3 five gallon bucket full Sunday evening. I sure they need picked again now. 
Mother was out stealing some grapes this evening. I hollowed at her. She said I had better get them picked they are falling off of the vine. I guess I had better get that done in the morning before it get to hot.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 8, 2007)

So much good stuff to eat this time of the year....I should do corn today.....never know what to eat next. We are very fortunate.


You better pick those grapes by the sounds of it...You can freeze them till your ready for them.


BTW...in our Salsa I also put Cumin and ground Corriander...it gives it such a nice flavor.


And....we sure need rain....soybeans are looking desperate.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 8, 2007)

Nw, I am trying to send you some rain, but it is hard to move from east to west. We got more yesterday and again today with high humidity. I is a real challenge to keep the vines and apples disease free with the rain so often. The good thing is the soil doesn't get saturated easily this time of year with the heat to evaporate it quickly. Maybe if Wade helps, we can send you a few inches.


----------



## swillologist (Aug 8, 2007)

We have a boy that is kinda picky so we don't very to far from the recipe. But we are going to make a batch that is not as hot. We may very it some.


We got 2 more hundredths last night, anice rain. I hope you get some now. The hot weather is supposed to move in here now. So may be that will push the rain up your way. 


Picked the grapes this morning. We just have one vine sowe didn't get to many.






This poor thing has been fight to survive every since I planted it. For no bigger then it is it tried to out do itself this year. 








I pruned half of the bunchs off last spring and I probably should have took more off. I froze them. If I run short on the Fredonias, I may add them to a batch of it.


----------



## rain (Aug 11, 2007)

Delicious?












_____________________________________
*Time is a distance that you can't return by miles. 
dvd to iphone
dvd to iphone*


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks good Swill.


----------



## swillologist (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you! We got the second batch done. SWMBO put less hot peppers in but it is still to warm for her. So it looks like another batch down the road.


----------

